# Caloundra Pumistone Passage over Easter



## noboat (Oct 24, 2006)

Will be heading out most days over Easter in the Bells creek area of the Passage, and will also do some night trips in the area.
If you would like to come for a fish let us know. Post or pm


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi no boat,
What do you ever get up in the Bells creek, could there be any Tarpon up there and will you be launching at the camping boatramp, and what lures do you toss round there...
Am interested in meeting you up there.
Kilkenny


----------



## noboat (Oct 24, 2006)

kilkenny said:


> Hi no boat,
> What do you ever get up in the Bells creek, could there be any Tarpon up there and will you be launching at the camping boatramp, and what lures do you toss round there...
> Am interested in meeting you up there.
> Kilkenny


I think you are thinking of Coochin ck. 
I launch from the boat ramp at the end of the road at golden beach caloundra, at the mouth of Bells creek and fish mostly around that area with soft plastics and get good flathead, bream ect.


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Ah yes Noboat, I know the ramp but never fished there. Have you ever sighted and Tarpon up there and what about Jacks, they would have to be up in that creek, and how deep is it ? I got the peddle yack and some shalow water is at times a tad tricky...
Kilkenny :lol:


----------



## &quot;G.W.K&quot; (Mar 10, 2006)

hi no-boat . I will keep an eye out for you.Thinking of doing a night trip on mon and tues. moon will be full and tides ok. Hope also for a a surf fish on Bribie as well if interested.


----------

